# anyone else 7-8 dpo???



## RedRose19

heya :flower: just wondering if anyone lese was 7-8 dpo and wanted tp symptom spot :haha:

not long now till we can test :happydance::happydance:

sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for a lovely xmas bubba :baby::baby:


----------



## ineedaseed

me!

I have sore boobs....


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs: :dust:

ive got sore bbs too.. and heart burn...


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Me!

I have sore nipples, not my whole boob lol. Sleeping more. Nothing else to report. When will anything show up on a darn test! x


----------



## RedRose19

it sud show up on a test at 14 dpo.. but im gonna wait till xmas day :D :happydance:


----------



## Ray

Hey can I join?

Currently 8dpo, Yesterday had bright red spotting and today feel very sick!

Sending baby dust to all for a extra special Christmas present

xxx


----------



## ghostlykisses

8dpo today for me. My main symptom is not having many symptoms ;) Last month I noted tons of symptoms but ended up with AF so I assume all the signs I had were my normal AF stuff I was just paying attention. 

This 2ww is totally different all I have is a lot of creamy cm (I was dry as a bone after O last cycle), my teeth hurt like heck, and my tummy is gassy and gurgling. I feel a little sicky today but that is a normal AF symptom so I am not counting that one.


----------



## ghostlykisses

Oh I also forgot I am soooooo weepy. Normally a few days before AF I get moody and if someone does something to upset me I might cry BUT since yesterday everything makes me well up with tears. And I do mean anything!


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls,
i would like to join in, I am 7 dpo (ticker is off).
Anyway, I am having none of those symptoms that some of you are having...little worried. Anyway, no sore boobs at all, no nausea or heart burn, but had increased white cm at 1 dpo now its clear but very wet.
My wierdest symtom was cramping, twinges and a pinch feeling at only 4dpo with the tinest bit of light pink cm (easy to miss) i got a tiny bit of pink cm again yesteday (almost would have missed it if not looking...lol)
other than that tired (but was l last month too) and hungry. 
testing in a week, so exciting
Cheers,


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies :hugs: 

ok so the symtpoms all in common at this point seems to be alot of cm... i heard thats a good sign... and with my last preg b4 m/c i had alot of cm... i got my Fx for you ladies...
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi guys. 

I am on day 21 of my cycle and am having quite a few symptoms. I was sick yesterday and have been feeling nauseas for a few days(is it too early for morning sickness?), i have got mild back ache, am needing the toilets lots and also have really bad tooth pain(is that a symptom?)

I am really scared to get my hopes up as I miscarried 6 weeks ago at about 6 weeks. It would be lovely to be pregnant for Christmas.

Does anyone know how early morning sickness (or in my case evening sickness!) can start?

Sending baby dust to everyone and keeping fingers crossed for lots or 2010 babies!!!


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :flower: well i think actual morning sickness doesnt occur till 14 dpo and + but i know u can get sicky feelings after ovulation and abit after implantation which would be around now if u were preg....

i got my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

can i join
day 20 really tired but then get bursts of energy ,feeling sick, peeing a lot,quite a lot cm creamy white and really moody, bad tempered and weepy!
And I promised myself i wouldn't symptom spot!
xx


----------



## RedRose19

LOL i think we all try not to symptom spot it just cant be helped lol..

:hugs: i hope you get a bfp this cycle...


sending everyone alot of baby happy xmas dust :dust: :dust:

it would be so great to get a bfp for xmas... :cloud9:


----------



## bernina

Hi All!

I'm 8 dpo today. I am definitely feeling something, but just not sure what is going on. I've been pregnant twice before. The first was a missed miscarriage that stopped developing around 8 weeks. With that pregnancy I felt lots of abdomen twinges, especially at night when I was in bed, it's like my stomach was jumping or had butterflies. I was so new to this all and wasn't charting or tracking my symptoms so that's all I remember. With my second it was a chemical and I didn't really feel anything at all. 


2, 3 dpo I was crazy hungry, I literally could not eat enough food. Only lasted those 2 days.
3, 4 dpo I was totally exhausted, dizzy, just not like myself. One night I actually felt so tired/dizzy it was like I had been drugged. I also lost my temper with DH and then had a giggling fit later in the evening. Very very unlike me (the giggling, not the loosing my temper). Again, this only lasted 2 days.
6,7 dpo noticed pink spotting mixed with creamy cm. Did BD on 7 dpo and a lot of deep pink colored goo came out afterwards. Had a temp dip on 6 dpo but back up for 7 and 8.
7, 8 dpo and I started to get a dull backache which today is fairly strong. Also feeling abdomen twinges and woke up to major butterlifes in my stomach. Started noticing an electric shock like tingling on my tounge. I have read about the metallic taste some experience so not sure if I have symptom by suggestion but it really feels like I sucked on a penny or licked a 9 volt battery. Never noticed this before.
Things in general:
CM has been pretty scant. When it's there it's creamy and offwhite, but hardly enough to show in my underwear, even when spotting. 
Since ovulation I've been having a hard time getting a restfull nights sleep. I toss and turn and wake up to alternating cold and hot sweats. 
In general my breasts haven't been very sore. I had some mild burning like pain around the bottom of my breasts for a few days, seems to come on stronger in the evening. But they're defintely not sore to the touch. With my first preg they got a lot bigger and hot and just hurt. But I'm not sure how many dpo that started as I didn't keep track.

Sounds like a lot of us with similar symptoms that could be promising!! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for us all. For those using Fertility Friend add a link to your signature so we can stalk your charts!! 

Baby dust and sticky glue to all!!!!


----------



## fluffy

No real idea how many dpo i am possibly 14??? I dont temp or do opks so am soley going by ewcm and twinges, anyway....... I seem to have had a massive growth spurt in the boob department, they feel heavy and thick (if that makes sense?) i notice this a lot as i am normally as flat as a pancake :blush: also keep going to the loo really feeling i have just come on, had af pains too.
Going to test tomorrow morning if i pluck up the courage so scared of getting bfn!


----------



## Daisy01

Hey,

Can I join you ladies?

I'm 7DPO and the only symptom I'm experiencing is sore boobs/nipples and cramps. When is everyone testing????

xxxxxxx


----------



## bernina

Fluffy, sounds like promising signs and also to be at 14 dpo and no show of AF, that's really really good. Can't wait to see the results of your test tomorrow. Sending baby dust for that BFP!!!

Daisy, during my first pregnancy sore/larger/tender breasts and weird abdomen twinges were the only symptoms I had in the very beginning. So looking really good as far as your symptoms go, yeah!!! Baby dust coming your way!

I'm going to try to hold out until Christmas Day to test, but realize that may not be totally realistic and AF may get me well before that point as well. I had a chemical previously so really don't want to test too soon. When do you think you'll test?


----------



## RedRose19

:dust: :dust: im getting tired quicker too...


> I dont temp or do opks so am soley going by ewcm and twinges

 thats same with me :) ... i think its 7 dpo for me it cud be more or less but im sure its 7.. possibly 8 but no more or less..

i hope everyone gets there bfp this cycle :dust: :dust:


----------



## ButterflyC

I think I'm about 7/8 dpo today, having a few symptoms but trying not to look too much into them: Sensitive/tingly nipples, some sharpish pains pubic area although more discomfort than painful, irritable (already had a go at OH tonight!...oops!) and have had some nausea since ovulation....thinking that due to the progesterone...Oooh and I am very, very tired!!!!
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Daisy01

Really sorry about your miscarriages Bernina, hopefully you will get a BFP on Christmas day!

This cycle was the first time I have had a postive on OPK, so hopefully I might get a BFP, but don't want to get my hopes up too much. I think I'm going to test on Saturday.

xxxxxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

Hello

I think I am about 7 dpo.... Only by going by cramps and dodgy opks!!

So far I have
twinges
achy boobs
sore nipples
tired over last 2days
lots of wet cm
had like what felt like stitches yesterday in my lower belly. Right side then left. Did an opk in case I misjudged ov but it was a White clear negative.... Phew!!!

Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## ghostlykisses

Throwing in a little update. If you are super gassy at both ends do not take a garlic oil suppliment! YUCK! 

I am burping and tooting like mad today. Normally if I have gas it is from the lower end at night (sorry tmi) but it has been all day. I am leaking wet and creamy cm (again sorry tmi) like crazy. 

I wish a couple days would pass already so I could test. I am headed out in about an hour to do some errands and I am buying a bunch of tests.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

I am also 7/8 dpo and I have no sxs. I had some crampy feelings around 4 dpo and upset stomach but now nothing. I don't even feel like I am in the 2ww.....BOOOOOO! DOUBLE BOO!


----------



## RedRose19

ouchhh my bbs are soooo sore now ouch.... and ladies im abit worried... my shoulder has been killing me since yesterday... for no reason.. i dont remember pullling it or anything... its VERY sore... im alittle worried now...


----------



## wanabamummy

Have you been to the doc?


----------



## fluffy

Hey again thanks ladies...
Good luck babyhopes those dpo dont half drag eh!!! and thanks for your babydust Bernina heres to a happy xmas day for your tests...can you really hold out that long???

Well i had a stronger positive this morning definately a clear line so have booked in to the doctors this afternoon to confirm hopefully....is it just me or does anyone else just not believe their own eyes...i cant get excited until i hear it from someone else!


----------



## ghostlykisses

I am now 9dpo. 

Yesterday I turned into a blubbering mess. I am having a bad time with christmas shopping and I cried for an entire 25 minute car drive home from the shops. At one point I stopped crying but then the car in front of my was driving too slow so I started crying again. Oh and on the way out I almost cried because I was driving through and area that is just orange groves as far as the eye can see and it was awesome (smelled good too). How stupid is that? When I got home I cried some more because of money and because I want a baby so badly. 

Today I had a massive BBT spike, I have a headache, and that is about it. No sore boobs like I have most months, no cramps like normal, and I still have cm which I should not at this point in my cycle. 

I am TRYING not to be excited...but I am....


----------



## RedRose19

ladies how is everyone feeling?? sounds like some good symptoms :happydance: :wohoo:

im trying not to get excited either... but i really am.. id love to be able to wrap up a positive test and give it too oh for xmas :cloud9:

im 8dpo.. not many symptom changes... sore bbs... headaches today.. so tired but today i DO have a metallic taste in my mouth... since lat night... im hoping its a good sign..

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ButterflyC

symptoms for me: tired still, slightly sen bbs but nothing unusual for this time, no cramping which is weird...only some sharp pains every now and again. Trying not to look to much into it!...now 9 dpo!!! I don't feel at all pregnant...just tried!

Went to a funeral today so have had an emotional day all round, so have done lots of crying anyway...not counting that as any symptom!

How all you ladies doing?


----------



## Crypto1976

Good luck! I have my fx!! XXX


----------



## glitterqueen

hi ladies
feeling really manic- tired one minute full of energy the next, really weepy quick tempered)not like me at all) full of like a nervous energy, sore boods cramps really hot dizzy and just feeling 'out of it'
mind you that is how i get every month with AF I am day 21 of cycle 87 or 8 days past positive ov on ov test. trying not to get hopes up x


----------



## RedRose19

anyone else have a sore lower back?? mine really kills today :( its so sore.. i feel like 4times my actualy age between my sore shoulder and back... 

glitterqueen them symptoms sound great got my Fx for you and all the ladies here :dust:


----------



## RedRose19

Crypto1976 said:


> Good luck! I have my fx!! XXX

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyC

babyhopes.....my back is slightly aching, may just be from sitting awkwardly at the computer on forums for hours on end!:dohh:

Anyone hard of no cramping and still getting BFP??? I usually cramp bad week before AF due, dont want to get hopes up!...all im getting now is the occassional sharp twinge at the sides and thats it!?:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure what is a good sign anymore :wacko: im so confused 
ive got some cramps now.. just below my belly button.. :dohh: maybe its just af :(
since ive not had af yet i dunno when it sud be due or would arrive.. 

i remember the month i got my bfp i had cramps but it wasnt as bad as af.. but still i thought af is on her way....

:dust:


----------



## ineedaseed

i feel like af is on her way, i have back pain, tummy ache and pains in my foof! also boobs hurting on and off! xx


----------



## samola84

Hi ladies, Im 8 dpo today... 

My face and neck broke out in the worst ever acne.. I dont think I had acne this bad since I was a teen. 
My boobs are sensitive but not really sore. The nipples are a tiny tiny bit sore when I touch them.
I have weird tingling feeling right in and around my belly button. 
I have tons of CM in the early morning its a little creamy and then by the end of the day its just clear and watery.

:dust: to all.. Im really worried I would get a nother bfn :cry:


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## RedRose19

the taste one is a good one lilly... changes in taste and smell are very early preggo signs... :dust: i hope you get bfp..

i hope the cramps are from a bubba vicky :hugs:

were about to go ice skating and im dreading it :( my lower back kills, my shoulder and now ive got mild cramps :dohh: i bet af is on her way for me :(


----------



## RedRose19

samola84 said:


> Hi ladies, Im 8 dpo today...
> 
> My face and neck broke out in the worst ever acne.. I dont think I had acne this bad since I was a teen.
> My boobs are sensitive but not really sore. The nipples are a tiny tiny bit sore when I touch them.
> I have weird tingling feeling right in and around my belly button.
> I have tons of CM in the early morning its a little creamy and then by the end of the day its just clear and watery.
> 
> :dust: to all.. Im really worried I would get a nother bfn :cry:

sounds very promising :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Hi im 7DPO and i am really annoyed and down today! I really wanted this month to be the month after my m/c in Sept now i just feel low, worthless and i have a chest infection coming too! I feel rubbish! Goodluck to everyone else!
:dust:


----------



## LunaBean

fxed for you all!


----------



## samola84

I also forgot to mention that I have a cold thats not too bad its just an annoying cold.. Runny nose and congestion with my voice getting hoarse every now and then.


----------



## TTC...#1:)

i am 6DPO almost 7DPO...'

I have been cramping since 2 DPO...was pretty dry in CM but now I am having creamy white CM...My CP is high and closed?? and a bad taste showed up in my mouth today..tastes like I have been eating SOAP..don't know what that's about...anyways hope its a BFP this month

Is cramping normal if your pregnant?


----------



## bernina

babyhopes10 said:


> anyone else have a sore lower back?? mine really kills today :( its so sore.. i feel like 4times my actualy age between my sore shoulder and back...
> 
> glitterqueen them symptoms sound great got my Fx for you and all the ladies here :dust:

Hi!

Yesterday at 8 dpo my lower back KILLED!!!! I have not had pain like that in a while. I'll admit that yesterday I felt pretty sure I was preg and going through implantation due to some similar feelings I had with my first preg (mmc). But today everything CHANGED! Had the first restful nights sleep in ages (since ovulation have been getting hot and cold flashes and waking up and tossing and turning like mad!) and woke with no symptoms except the same metal taste in my mouth from the day before (which I actually think I may have used wishful thinking to cause myself to get this, how sad is that!) Used the toilet fist thing in the morning and dark pink drops came out. Yeah it's still spotting, but together with the slight temp dip I saw on my charts I'm thinking AF is a coming! I spotted several days before my last few cycles so I think it's a repeat performance. 

How is your back doing today? How about the shoulder pain, do you have any idea if you may have hurt it or slept on it wrong? Is it something you have had in the past? 

:hugs: to you and I hope you start feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Berina, pink spotting can be a good thing for IB I think. I had pink spotting on 4dpo, 6 and 7, I am 8 DPO. I am not sure what this means for me either, but will be testing in 2-3 days. Your not out yet. FX'd hon.


----------



## bernina

Britt11 said:


> Berina, pink spotting can be a good thing for IB I think. I had pink spotting on 4dpo, 6 and 7, I am 8 DPO. I am not sure what this means for me either, but will be testing in 2-3 days. Your not out yet. FX'd hon.

Thanks Britt! I'm cautiously neutral right now. Yesterday I got a bit too excited (just in my own head though) and came back down to earth a bit today. So one day and one temp at a time although I'm still scared to death each time I use the loo! 

I just have absolutely no breast tenderness which makes it seem impossible. I did however find a bunch of raised lighter flesh colored bumps on my nipples yesterday. Not sure what that means (if anything). Oh the joys of being a girl. 

Sounds like we're in the 2ww together!!! FX'd for you and sending baby dust your way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernina

Thought I'd update for today's info.

I'm 8 dpo today. I am definitely feeling something, but just not sure what is going on. I've been pregnant twice before. The first was a missed miscarriage that stopped developing around 8 weeks. With that pregnancy I felt lots of abdomen twinges, especially at night when I was in bed, it's like my stomach was jumping or had butterflies. I was so new to this all and wasn't charting or tracking my symptoms so that's all I remember. With my second it was a chemical and I didn't really feel anything at all. 


2, 3 dpo I was crazy hungry, I literally could not eat enough food. Only lasted those 2 days.
3, 4 dpo I was totally exhausted, dizzy, just not like myself. One night I actually felt so tired/dizzy it was like I had been drugged. I also lost my temper with DH and then had a giggling fit later in the evening. Very very unlike me (the giggling, not the loosing my temper). Again, this only lasted 2 days.
6,7 dpo noticed pink spotting mixed with creamy cm. Did BD on 7 dpo and a lot of deep pink colored goo came out afterwards. Had a temp dip on 6 dpo but back up for 7 and 8.
7, 8 dpo and I started to get a dull backache which today is fairly strong. Also feeling abdomen twinges and woke up to major butterlifes in my stomach. Started noticing an electric shock like tingling on my tounge. I have read about the metallic taste some experience so not sure if I have symptom by suggestion but it really feels like I sucked on a penny or licked a 9 volt battery. Never noticed this before.
[*] 9 dpo, had my first restful nights sleep since ovulation, very refreshing but woke to have almost all of my symptoms gone :shrug: Had dark pink spotting (including a few very small clumps of tissue) when using the loo but has been pretty scant since the AM. Metallic taste on tongue continues and noticed several raised light flesh colored bumps on each of my nipples. Maybe they've always been there but I don't remember them. Still feeling some twinges in my abdomen that could easily be AF cramps. Symptoms are closely following last 2 BFN cycles so we'll see. Oh yeah, also had a light temp dip this morning.
Things in general:
CM has been pretty scant. When it's there it's creamy and offwhite, but hardly enough to show in my underwear, even when spotting. 
Since ovulation I've been having a hard time getting a restfull nights sleep. I toss and turn and wake up to alternating cold and hot sweats. 
In general my breasts haven't been very sore. I had some mild burning like pain around the bottom of my breasts for a few days, seems to come on stronger in the evening. But they're defintely not sore to the touch. With my first preg they got a lot bigger and hot and just hurt. But I'm not sure how many dpo that started as I didn't keep track.

Sounds like a lot of us with similar symptoms that could be promising!! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for us all. For those using Fertility Friend add a link to your signature so we can stalk your charts!! 

Baby dust and sticky glue to all!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Berina, I do not have sore breasts or nipples either, not even a little bit. I have heard sore breasts are usually only with your first pregnancy or possible second, but not with additional pregnancies. Its also not uncommon to not have sore breasts even with your first until later on, honestly who knows, its probably very individual. Your right, the joys of being a girl :) I will likely sneak in a test Thurs or Fri. wouldnt dream of testing this early normally but if that spotting was implantation than maybe a test might show early. My ticker is off by at least a day.
lets keep each other posted.
:dust:


----------



## bernina

Hiya again!! That's very interesting about sore breasts in later pregnancies, learn something new everyday!!! I think I may have also read that sometimes they don't get sore until like week 5 or 6. I really really wish I could test but with the last one being a chemical I just can't bring myself to test until day of missed period at soonest (and really promised myself I wouldn't test until Christmas Day!) That would be 18 days of high temps if I made it that far and would be a good sign. 

Definitely keep me posted on your progress. I plan to update my symptoms on this post every few days, helps me to share with others going through the same thing. Also I figure on the off chance I do get a BFP then it will be nice to have it documented to help others out (or confuse them more!)

:dust:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Berina, good points. Yeah, I should probably wait too, but i'm not likely too! :) 
I have a couple of different symtoms in addition to the spotting, but DH laughed at me yesterday and sighed when I told him, so probably best to keep to myself until I know if I am or not...lol
He also laughs at me daily for being on BNB, what is with men?? :)
Cheers,


----------



## ButterflyC

hi guys!
My bbs have stopped being hurty or sensitive etc, they just seem big....but thats normal for week befre AF for me so have no idea really! Is anyone TTC number 2?....I have had some pains in groin area, but they feel more like round ligament pain than AF cramps, more to the sides IYKWIM...anyone else?
Also can I ask a more "personal" question about your CM....if you are getting creamy etc, is yours kinda strechy or clumpy etc?!?!...you'd have thought I'd remember all this with #1 but I am now as much in the dark as everyone else TTC. Think I'm now 9/10 dpo...don't dare to test at all!!!!


----------



## ghostlykisses

Butterfly I am ttc #5! 

I am kind of feeling down today. I am 10dpo and I feel like I am probably out for the month. Things look promising but don't they always....

I have cramps this morning. I am not due for AF until the 21 or 22 but it feels like she is on the way. 

On a funny note I nodded off on the couch watching tv last night. My husband asked what was wrong with me because he has never seen me do that. I just could not keep my eyes open. After that I even ended up forcing myself to stay up and still went to bed early. That is really odd.


----------



## imogensmummy

Hey ladies can I join u I am on 8 dpo today here are my symtoms: for the last couple of days I have had to force feed myself as felt so sick couldn't eat, vvery tired, no energy, sore back, spotty, gagged on toothpaste, gums bled, nipples tingly and on edge, feeling preg!! The only think that makes me feel like I'm not preg is the fact that I have no cm but I constAntly feel like I'm leaking down below (sorry tmi) but nothing there, then felt my cervix and it's all wet( again sorry tmi) I'm so confused!!! When do u think I should test????? Danni


----------



## wanabamummy

If you have a wet cervix is that a good sign? And how wet is wet?


----------



## imogensmummy

sorry tmi* but like when u get turned on! iykwim


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I'm 8dpo accordingly to my calculations but small chance I could be 9dpo. Anyway, wanted to say:
Butterfly- I dont have the yellowish stretchy cm but I have read a lot of posts of women who had that and lol and behold they turned out pregnant. So could be a VERY good sign for you
Imogen- like Wannabmummy said, I think a wet cervix is a good sign, is it hard or soft? (sorry if tmi)
Ghostlykisses- even though you feel out, your fatigue could be a good sign as well
As for me:
well, who knows, I had wierd light pink spotting on DPO3,5 and 6 (or could all be one day later if O is off one day). No more of that now, doesnt make sense to me as i dont get mid-cycle spotting, but this seems too often for IB. I have some stomach twinges so to speak. CM is no longer thick creamy white but watery and wet. Cervix doesnt seem to be high but seems softer, so who knows. Other than that no sore (.)(.)'s but they seem a little fuller. seems my hair has gotten thinner on the sides in the last little bit (my hair stylist commented on that yesterday), what the heck is that symptom hey? :) Maybe I am low in some hormones or something, because I have never heard of a pg symptom like that. 
Thats my story, lets keep each other posted

FX'd for all the lovely ladies


----------



## imogensmummy

hmmm cervix is firm :*


----------



## Britt11

yeah I think its different for everyone so try not to stress. I have heard a high cervix is good and mine is pretty low/med. But I have also read you cant go by your cervix as its unreliable in pregnancy. 
do you feel like you did last time you were pregnant?


----------



## wanabamummy

Ooh will check cervix on next toilet trip for firmness but defo wet and watery!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Cervix is high and I think firm but never really noticed firmness b4 and not as wet as this morning, so guess that's not good news?


----------



## ButterflyC

cervix high and firm, cm drying it seems, so not holding out much hope!!:nope:
Ah well, will wait and see!


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, I am no expert at all but just on the few books i have been reading, my understanding is high is good! mine is low...agghh. I think it can move up later and also get softer later too, so like I said the info says its not a good indicator in early pregnancy becuase its vastly different for everyone.
My cm changes over the day too, it probably gets dry from checking so much LOL...
FX'd everyone hoping for your BFP's!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Daisy01

Hey Girls,

How's everyone doing? 

Well I did something stupid today and did a test (only 9DPO) and obviously it was BFN! I just couldn't resist!

The only symptoms I'm experiencing are sore boobs.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ButterflyC

Britt11 said:


> My cm changes over the day too, it probably gets dry from checking so much LOL...
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

ha ha ha...thats probably my problem...ooops!!!

Daisy1...guess what, me too!!!....and not suprisingly it was negative, I didnt expect otherwise so not even sure now why I bothered!?

Anyway, I don't feel pregnant at all so guessing this isnt our month. I have hardly any symptoms now, maybe some cramping (if i concentrate hard)....

....next month here I come!!!!...

How are all you ladies??


----------



## Daisy01

I don't feel pregnant either (not like I know how it feels)! I just naively assumed I would fall pregnant straight away......6months later, obviously not the case. It makes it even worse when friends say they fell pregnant straight away aaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## wanabamummy

Lol!!! You may as well
finish them Hun!!!

As for feeling pregnant I don't either really. Thought I was getting back twinges but they seemed to have disappeared. Boobs ache but sure I got that after ov anyway and my cm has seemed to have dried up today!! Still getting tummy twinges but it's prob alllllll in my head!!!! Roll on next week wen I can be sure what's blooming what!! Lol


----------



## mrshuse8pound

just read everyones updates i think some of you are counting yourselves out too early. c'mon lets be positive heck, i think everyone caught an eggie this month and are well on their way to a B.F.P. 

i'm 8 or 9dpo today don't know which ones because I don't temp/chart. i wake up too inconsitently and sleep pattern is a messy one too so i just leave it alone. but last night my back hurt so bad during cooking dinner i had to sit down! and i thought it was just because i had to poo, sorry tmi, so i went but it still didn't hurt.

the only other sxs i have sounds crazy but I feel like i want to be in water. i want to shower/bathe like 4-6 times a day now and have to refrain. no matter how much i was i feel dirty, smelly and icky. so i don't know WHAT that's all about....rotflmoa! silly.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

also britt, i hear you about OH's wondering why we are on here all the time. my OH is so nosey and always tries to peak at what I'm doing online, which we have a STRICT no baby or TTC talk in our house so he kept getting on my nerves last night with trying to see what i was typing and doing. so what i did was found a post about "brown discharge and mucas plug" and started reading it OUTLOUD to him and he was like "ewwww....gross! stop, just stop!"
that fixed him good....


----------



## ghostlykisses

Mrshuse, too funny about the brown mucous plug post. 

To those with the drying up cm. I have been finding that mine seems to dry up a little at night time but during the day it is very noticable and abundant. Maybe you just have more at a certain time. 

As for me I almost cried on the way to shop because there was nothing good on the radio. How bad is that? When I got home and went to the restroom I had this massive blob of super thick white cm. I actually exclaimed "holy cow" because it shocked me so much. I am glad my bathroom is in my room in a seperate room and no one can hear me yelling about my mucous!


----------



## wanabamummy

Lol!!!
Wish I got glup!!!Fx'd for wetness tomo!!

Yer hopefully you are right. I will keep checking tomo. Was gona start testing fri but might leave it till Xmas eve then. If witch is hona come she should by tues so may as well wait.

My nipples are very sore and erect but my boobs seem ok now. I think it's achy boobs u meant to get. I got that last time. And my back twinges seemed to have disappeared!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

If we don't do it this mth me and oh have agreed it's time to hit the gym again, so all is not lost as we have gained a fair few pounds last 18 mths!!!


----------



## Britt11

ohhhh Wannabmummy, test Friday, test Friday! I am going to, I am on Mountain Standard time, I will only be 10dpo but I dont care!! :)
would love to go through testing with someone
:hugs:
Oh and that is funny of your story on OH Mrs. Huse:rofl:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

oooh Ghost that sounds VERY promising!! never thought we'd actually be getting so excited over CM but hey a glob is a good sxs to have! And sorry you've been weepy lately too but if it leads to a BFP then shed as many tears as you want.


----------



## Dyla

Oh I don't know if mine are "Symptoms" or me wanting and tricking my mind that I want to be! but;
I've been peeing like MAD, but i don't know if thats just due to it being cold!
Maybe TMI but looking at the comments above me, thats very true to me :haha:
and to my delight my OH commented that my boobs have got a little bigger but that might be due to my period coming.

Also a question, i'm 2 weeks DPO but i'm getting cramping, is that a sign of implantation bleeding? or is it too late for that?

x


----------



## wanabamummy

cervix update: high and sticky eggwhitey??... what does that mean... just flicked through my TCOYF briefly and couldnt find anything in there!!:dohh:


----------



## ButterflyC

Hi ladies,

How are we all today?

Nothing much to report today, bit of backache, bbs nothing really, the occasstional sensation but nothing to write home about, fatigue (but thats probably due to the fact I have been up the past 4 nights with my poorly DD who has terrible tonsilitis and swollen glands!), havent checked CM or cervix yet.

Dyla, they say implantation can be 6-10 days but I rekon it can be different for each woman, cramping around AF time might be a good sign providing AF doesnt actually come!:thumbup::af::af::af:


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. im 10dpo today... and i feel so sicky.. ugh... i woke this morning and thought i was gonna be so sick.... ugh... 
metallic taste
sore bbs... 

sendiing u allll lots of extra special xmas baby dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, good to hear your updates this morning.
Dyla- my friend who is recently pregnant had cramping right around her period time and turned out pregs. so could be a good thing :)
Wannabmummy- high cervix seems good to me, sticky egg whitey not sure? like during O time?
Butterfly- how are you feeling at 10 dpo? no symptoms really except the backache and fatigue? hoping there is a BFP for you
Babyhopes- your symptoms sounds promising, I unfortunately do not have sore b.b's or that metallic taste, but I know both of them are preg symptoms
Lilyfleur- FX'd for you hon
Well my update:
I am 9 DPO this morning, and I am going back and forth now if i am. Its funny at 4 and 6 and 7dpo i am completely convinced with the pink spots but the closer it gets, I wonder if I just have a hormone imbalance. I think I am scared of having a BFN this month.
My symptoms as of right now- few twinges in abd at night, had one just now actually, slightly nausea yesterday afternoon (but who knows right) and cm is still quite a bit, (sorry if tmi). Other than that no classic preg signs, like sore b.b, heartburn ect.. DH did say b.b's seem bigger...:wacko:
anyway, will be testing early tomorrow at 10 DPO and will post results regardless.
FX'd ladies.
:dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

I think I can sort of jiggle in here. I thought I was going to OV yesterday, but it seems like post MMC my cycles have gone psycho loopy and I think I OV'd very early - around 8dpo today? It's all guesstimates until AF (or hopefully BFP!)


----------



## RedRose19

Drazic<3 said:


> I think I can sort of jiggle in here. I thought I was going to OV yesterday, but it seems like post MMC my cycles have gone psycho loopy and I think I OV'd very early - around 8dpo today? It's all guesstimates until AF (or hopefully BFP!)

i hope u get a very sticky bfp soon hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

and you darling! Though I am gutted this puts me in the Xmas day testers, glutton for punishment! :dust:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

hello ladies...

great sxs Lilly, Britt and Baby!!! BFP's are on their way!
Welcome Drazic...happy to have you.

I am 10dpo today I believe and *sigh*feeling SUPER Pre-AF so it is very safe for me to say I don't think this is my month. During the day I feel FINE but around 4pm I get like the walking dead and then starts with the cramps and I just feel bad. I've been cramping everyday and I don't like this one bit. I don't mind the cramps for a BFP but to be cramping for 10 days and then she still shows up??? That's not fair at all.

I got a stuffy nose and sore throat but I think that's only because OH keeps messing with the thermostat in the house so it's hot one minute then cold the next. It was 81 degrees in this house when I woke up this morning!

So I'm trying to hang on and be optimistic but as of right now I feel absolutely not pregnant at all. Awww *sad face*. Oh well....there is a nice bottle of Merlot that has been screaming my name....lol


----------



## Britt11

Hey MrsHuse, you are not out!! Looks like you are not due for AF for 4 days, so perhaps the cramps are something else?? :)


----------



## Cafferine

I dont really know where I am anymore but I have noticed different things like bad lower back ache and at the end of a day at work my knickers always seem to have dried on white stains from my cm, but these are all things that probably mean nothing the only really weird thing is last night I woke up twice dying for a glass of water! It was so weird I felt really dehydrated like when you have had a mad night on the lash and wake up at 4 in the morning and your body is crying out for a few pints of something nonalcoholic but I hadn't drank that night and had plenty of fluid through out the day so just thought it was quite strange. I don't know if it is a pregnancy sign or not but will just have to wait and see.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies... where is the PMA!!!!! ????

were not out till AF shows right? :D cramping early i heard is a good sign.. can be from implantation then it growing... 

bring on the xmas bfp :hugs: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ButterflyC

HI ladies,

Hi Britt.....yes, not many symptoms really, just a bit of backache and some watery/creamy CM....I wish I could remember how I felt wiht my DD, but as soon as I had symptoms I forgot them, wish I had written them down!

Cafferine, feeling a lot like you lets hope they are good signs!?

Hi Drazic...babydust to you too and all you other ladies!!!!


----------



## ButterflyC

Right....going to be positve from now on....PROMISE!!!!:happydance:


----------



## TTC...#1:)

mrshuse8pound said:


> hello ladies...
> 
> great sxs Lilly, Britt and Baby!!! BFP's are on their way!
> Welcome Drazic...happy to have you.
> 
> I am 10dpo today I believe and *sigh*feeling SUPER Pre-AF so it is very safe for me to say I don't think this is my month. During the day I feel FINE but around 4pm I get like the walking dead and then starts with the cramps and I just feel bad. I've been cramping everyday and I don't like this one bit. I don't mind the cramps for a BFP but to be cramping for 10 days and then she still shows up??? That's not fair at all.
> 
> I got a stuffy nose and sore throat but I think that's only because OH keeps messing with the thermostat in the house so it's hot one minute then cold the next. It was 81 degrees in this house when I woke up this morning!
> 
> So I'm trying to hang on and be optimistic but as of right now I feel absolutely not pregnant at all. Awww *sad face*. Oh well....there is a nice bottle of Merlot that has been screaming my name....lol

I have been cramping since 2 or 3 DPO and it SUCKS...i keep thinking im in this month....than keep thinking im out...I heard cramping was ok..but i don't know..im really confused about the cramping..and a lot of it has been in my lower back which is odd for me


----------



## RedRose19

ButterflyC said:


> Right....going to be positve from now on....PROMISE!!!!:happydance:

:wohoo: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thats alot better need to make this into a positive happy thread full of bfp's :flower::flower:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

I always have a PMA I've been at this too long to even get disappointed anymore. I just don't like the cramping at all. That's not cool.

Other than that, I'm excited because everyone's gonna be testing around the same time and then the BFP's are gonna start rolling in!!!! Hell yea!


----------



## RedRose19

i know any kind of cramping is not nice... but it can mean good stuff.. my last pregnancy it started off with lots of af like cramps :D


----------



## mrshuse8pound

awww...**huggs** babyhopes! yes I know it can be a good thing but it hurts and of course i can't really take anything for it...*sigh* but I'm still holding onto hope. anything can happen at anytime and I hope we all get BFP's this month for some reason December has been on fire as far as :bfp:'s go anyway...


----------



## ButterflyC

mrshuse8pound said:


> the BFP's are gonna start rolling in!!!! Hell yea!

Yes......indeedy!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ButterflyC

I got cramping with my pregnancy too, so it can be good...it is very weird though and I dreaded anytime of the month I "would" have got AF as I was convinced the witch was going to come!...but she never did!

So what day is everyone going to test????


----------



## TTC...#1:)

ButterflyC said:


> I got cramping with my pregnancy too, so it can be good...it is very weird though and I dreaded anytime of the month I "would" have got AF as I was convinced the witch was going to come!...but she never did!
> 
> So what day is everyone going to test????

I tested this morning :bfn: of course im only 8 DPO...so I think im going to TRY to hold out till sunday


----------



## RedRose19

xmas day here :D

what were your cramps like with your last preg butterflyC?? mine was like af but started earlier.. and abit like achy rather than painful


----------



## TTC...#1:)

im keeping my fingers crossed...bc i have never had cramps that have gone from after ovulation till now....Mine hurt in my back and are achy and sometimes get sharp twinges on my left and right side...when i lay down my stomach muscles feel like they are worn out...like i have been doing stretching or something...really weird.


----------



## ButterflyC

TTC#1 Booo to:bfn: I tested yest and got a :bfn: too...it is too early so we are not out just yet!? Aching in your back sounds positive, from what I recall my cramps were more like this than AF cramps which are more in the front area!

Babyhopes10...yes they were very much like AF cramps, not a dull pain....just an ache. I recall some sensations around implatation but no bleeding then aches from there in....until I started being sick and getting nose bleeds!


----------



## angeleyesf29

Hi Ladies, I am also having alot of them symptoms, the wet cm, sore breasts, crampy ovaries, lower back pain. I am so hoping for a BFP soon. I so hate the wait we have been trying for almost to years so I am ready!!!:wacko:


----------



## ButterflyC

Hi angeleyes29
Hope you don't have too wait too long for your little one!
The waiting sucks!!!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

TTC...awww well 8dpo is still super, duper early so you have plenty of time to get that bfp still. Sending babydust your way.

Butterfly, yes I am trying to remain hopeful. I wish I could say where I'm cramping most but they are all over. Two nights ago my back was hurting so bad I had to sit down during making dinner. And then today they are more in front. The only thing I do know for certain is AF cramps are always lower back for me only so....these are all over the place!

Hi angeleyes and welcome. I've been TTC also for over 2 years so here's to tons of BFP this month for all us ladies!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

so i am testing on christmas eve i think!! so i can wrap it up (if its postive of course) and give it to OH!!

still getting twinges. got a big one at work, so much a collegue noticed me flinch!!

boobs longer hurt (squezzing as i speak) and nipples seem less tender.... boooooo

thinking i am out by enjoying pretending that i might be!!! :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the welcome girls, TONNES of babydust to you all! I am just having a glass of wine as my TTC after miscarriage book said you should have a few glasses whilst in the 2ww as it will keep you calm and do no harm to bubs. Need something to relax! :dust:

EDIT - testing Xmas eve, maybe day. Lots of ovary cramps, CM and bad skin.


----------



## wanabamummy

yup i did the same last night. enjoy it while we can!! :drunk:


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls!
Hope you dont mind if I pop in??? I am 7 DPO but I think my ticker is wrong as I am really 6DPO!!! I have really no exciting symptoms except a feeling I wont get my :bfp:!!!

I know I have a long time to get more symptoms but it would be just too good to be true if I got pregnant!! I have wanted a baby since I was 20..I am 32 now and have no kids as only just met the right man over a year ago now!!!!

I will be testing Christmas Eve........welll thats unless I cant help but POAS before then!!!! Very possible!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## wanabamummy

wow cdj1 your getting married soon and ttc!! how exciting!!!


----------



## angeleyesf29

Thanks to you all, I am a very impatient person, and you all are really helping me thru this, I am still trying to figure all this stuff out of this site. 
********* Baby Dust to all*********


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Welcome CDJ and yes congrats on your upcoming wedding! Weeee! And also congrats on being here with me being one of the 30+ club of ladies still TTC!

@Drazic, the wine in moderation is definately okay! I wish I had a bottle right now but alas, I do not. Hmmm, but there is a corner store only 2 minutes away, :)


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@angeleyes on thats why it's called the dreaded 2ww...time seems like it's moving in slow motion. We either want it to hurry up and be :witch: or :bfp: I'm like C'MON already just put me out of my misery. LOL. Seriously, it can be a struggle but I just try hard to find ways to pass the time. That's why I guess I'm online so much, shhh!


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, hope you are doing well. Lillyfleur, those are great symptoms, good luck to you. We are actually the same DPO how fun....so have you managed not to test yet? If not, when is your plan?
Well girls, here is my update:
this morning did a test, BFN! :cry:
I know what you are going to say its still early, but I cant help but think if that wierd pink spotting was something which I had on 4DPO and 6 and 7 than a test would show up positive by now. A little frustrated for sure, but not giving up, will test again at 12dp0. No new symptoms except i had a bleeding nose last night, not sure if that is anything. I never really get them, but it is dry here in Alberta.
Look forward to hearing from everyone
:hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i thinnk AF is on her way :cry: :cry: i had abit of blood yesterday at 10 dpo thought it was IB cuz it was only a tiny bit now today im getting brown cm (tmi soz) and i feel all crampy and sicky... :(


----------



## Britt11

I have heard what you are describing the pink then brown from girls that went on to get their BFP's. timing would be good for IB no? FX'd Babyhopes!
I'm not giving up either


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :hugs: i will keep my pma for us both :) :dust: :dust: got my Fx for you and all the ladies on this thread :)


----------



## samola84

Ladies,,, I have new symptoms or I think I do.. LOL
I have extreme diarreaha and bloating.. I also have those little headaches that come and go.. and the weird feeling of something rushing through my bb's.and a tingly feeling in my nipps.. What do you guys think.. :dust: to all


----------



## cdj1

wanabamummy said:


> wow cdj1 your getting married soon and ttc!! how exciting!!!

Hi there!!!! :flower:

Yes, its all happening for me!!! If we get pregnant before August though its not a big deal as nothing is paid for yet!!!! I am hoping this will be our month, but I am 7DPO (my ticker is wrong) and really no symptoms except a little light headedness but could be due to the weather etc....

I will be testing Christmas Eve with an FRER!!! That would make me 13DPO so hopefully will be correct! Then if :af: doesnt show, I will start getting excited as my periods are rarely late!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Hi samola84

not sure if diahorrea is a good sign of pregnancy? :wacko::wacko:

I am out, Af is slowly showing her face. easing me back in i think!!


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## wanabamummy

Oh i stand corrected.. i just heard it wasnt but if you sure that sure best of luck! learning new things everyday!


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@Britt sorry about BFN but you are early and "she" ain't here yet so you got time still yet to go

@babyhopes girl pink and brown are GOOD colors! so you are so not out of this yet!

@samola I've heard both sides. most women report constipation because of the increased progesterone when preggo this slows your intestinal track way downnnn but i have heard equally amount of women also report diarrhea as well.

@cd1....good luck with the testing you and I will be testing back to back and there WILL be back to back BFP's also!

@wanabe BOO AF!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

and as for me nothing super to report actually feel REALLY good today which is surprising but then again I haven't started getting sick/tired until around 4pm so we will see how I do at that time. the only thing I did notice is last night whilst DTD I had tons of EWCM, which for me I never have I'm always thick and creamy, sorry TMI. Even OH noticed so I'm like Huh, what's that all about!

I'm trying to stay optimistic and if I get a BFP I'm keeping a journal of all my sxs this month because they are a little different than most other months


----------



## wanabamummy

All sounds good in the hood then!!!


----------



## ButterflyC

wanabamummy said:


> Hi samola84
> 
> not sure if diahorrea is a good sign of pregnancy? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> I am out, Af is slowly showing her face. easing me back in i think!!

Sorry to hear that, keep ya chin up and there is always next month!?!?!

....don't think i'll be long behind you at all!!

babydust to all you other ladies!


----------



## Britt11

MrsHuse, I see your due in 3 days, have you tested yet???? :)
wow, you have will power if you havent.
Wannabmummy- I think in the 2ww women get both.
I am having a bit of an odd day, lets just leave it at that :)
cheers girls,
Britt


----------



## ButterflyC

Me - slight AF type cramping, bit of back back ache, bloated, fatigue (usual for me anyway), sensations in bbs comes and goes (typical AF symp), no cm to speak of, CP medium high and medium firm...oooh and oddly I have brilliant skin, no breakouts yet!!?! WTF!?!?...

....AF due on Mon-Wed so think im just gearing up for that!...Booooooooooooooo!!

Wannabmummy - when I was 1st pregnant last time I got Diahorrea at about 3 weeks...before I tested (However I do have Crohn's so that may have had a bearing on that aspect!)

Britt - an odd day, c'mon spill the beans!?!?


----------



## Britt11

haaa Butterfly your too cute!!!!!
I guess I cant really say something like that and not explain...
well I wanted to wait til tomorrow before commenting as I should have a better idea. I just wasnt convinced on the seriously obvious big BFN on Frer this morning (lol, can we say denial), and i remembered a couple of my friends not liking that brand as they didnt test +ve early, anyway, got a different brand and tested a little later in the day. There is the faintest of faint lines and its probably just an evap, but not sure. I want to test tomorrow when I'm 11 DPO. The FRER was blazingly -ve this morning, not a hint nothing. So it may all just be wishful thinking on my part. I feel a bit silly but you never know...
Cheers,


----------



## ButterflyC

Britt! - :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can you post a pic, let us see?!!? Really have my fingers x'd for you!!!!!!

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust1984

hi

from what i know ( this is my first month trying) i think i am about 7-8 dpo today i had had loads of wet cm so much i have had to go and check because i thought af had arrived and cramping in stomach has anyone else experiance this??

Thanks


----------



## Britt11

no!!! because I took it apart like a crazed obessed loser!! lol tee hee
Thats how faint it was... :)
I will definitely test tomorrow and let you know and post if anything comes up...this time I wont take it apart :) If DH saw me right now, he would likely question my sanity :)
thanks girls, FX'd for everyone on here!!
xx


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Ohhh Britt you sneaky little Devilette!!!!! :happydance:

I'm sending you 6 tons of Babydust tonight I hope you get a BIG OLE BIG OLE BIG FAT POSITIVE in the am! I got a good feeling about this!

And no I will not test early. My first year TTC I spent over $200 on HPTs of all sorts. I know the people at the Pharmacy were even like "YOU AGAIN?!" :shrug::dohh:

So my rule is now I don't test until I am 3 days late. And only if I'm having NO AF symptoms. I have magnificent will power, I hate :bfn:'s worse than AF!

@Butterfly when are you due to test?

@Fairy Hi and Welcome!


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: i hope it gets darker hun :happydance: im so excited for u..

as for me.. the brown cm and light blood/spotting has stopped...!!!!! :wohoo: maybe it was IB?? what ever it was it wasnt AF at all.. and im more hopefull :wohoo:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@babyhopes honey PMA!!!!!! Everything's crossed for you and brown is always good because it's old blood which means you may have implanted a few days earlier and the blood was only a little, sat there and now it's just now coming off.

So now with me having said that I can't wait to see your test and :bfp: in th morning! :thumbup:


----------



## Angel_dust

fairydust1984 said:


> hi
> 
> from what i know ( this is my first month trying) i think i am about 7-8 dpo today i had had loads of wet cm so much i have had to go and check because i thought af had arrived and cramping in stomach has anyone else experiance this??
> 
> Thanks


I'm roughly about 7-8dpo too and have exactly the same thing! infact i keep rushing up to the loo as it feels like AF has arrived. Am a little paranoid at the mo as this is the time when for the last few months i have had light spotting, then i have thught it was IB then AF has turned up a week later. So hoping that doesnt happen this month!


----------



## Daisy01

Hey Ladies,

I got a :bfp: this morning on digital HPT (12 DPO), it hasn't quite sunk in yet!!!

I just want to send everyone lots:dust: and I hope everyone gets a :bfp: for Christmas. Thank you for all your support.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## inkdchick

im tina and also on 2ww and first had sore nipples , heavy boobs 4dpo which i never get and have been cramping every day since, i am now 8dpo and am still cramping and peeing for england and have just noticed that my boobs are sore underneath (if that makes sense),bloated stomach, i am normally a size 8-10 but cannot get my jeans on :o !!. i have had children before but a while ago but dont remember anything like this and am really hoping that this is our month too. If anyone else has had this i would love to know and then got a BFP !!!
thanks


----------



## inkdchick

Daisy01 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I got a :bfp: this morning on digital HPT (12 DPO), it hasn't quite sunk in yet!!!
> 
> I just want to send everyone lots:dust: and I hope everyone gets a :bfp: for Christmas. Thank you for all your support.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS wish you all the best Hun !.
Wot were your symptoms, i am also on two week wait and have been cramping since 4dpo with sore nipples which is wierd for me, any help would be great 2ww driving me nuts and uncomfortable too 
tina


----------



## ButterflyC

Daisy01 - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Mrshuse - I think I might hold off till AF due which is somewhere between Monday and Wednesday!!....however, I may cave in tomorrow morning!! :winkwink:

How is everyone??

I still dont have loads of symptoms, just tired, bit of back ache still, bbs fine really, no cramping now and some creamy cm but not much....getting a bit irritable with OH, but that could be PMS (or that OH IS actually irritating!!!)

x


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi Butterfly... I was pg once before -- a year ago (didn't stick) -- and my earliest, clearest symptom (pun intended) was brilliant skin! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm 10 dpo, I think? (How does everyone know so surely?) :bfn:s -- two -- on FRER. Yes, I'm a POAS addict and tests were my xmas present to myself. Looks like I won't have anything else under the tree -- or, more importantly, in my oven. No symptoms, nothing, FRER white as snow. :cry:


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## ButterflyC

EllaMom2B said:


> Hi Butterfly... I was pg once before -- a year ago (didn't stick) -- and my earliest, clearest symptom (pun intended) was brilliant skin! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I'm 10 dpo, I think? (How does everyone know so surely?) :bfn:s -- two -- on FRER. Yes, I'm a POAS addict and tests were my xmas present to myself. Looks like I won't have anything else under the tree -- or, more importantly, in my oven. No symptoms, nothing, FRER white as snow. :cry:

Thanks Ellamom....I think I recall having good skin with my DD, but that was SO long ago now I can't remember any of the symptoms properly that happened this early...apart from thinking I should "feel" different, but I never did...not until baby started to move later on. All I do know is that usually before AF I breakout in spots, usually on my chin, but nothing so far....but I don't want to read too much into it...I still have a couple of days to go till AF due!!

I have ordered some more tests, like you say, as a present to myself!!!!....why not, thats what I say!! Booooo to your BFN tests, how many dpo are you?? Don't give up!


----------



## ButterflyC

LillyFleur said:


> Congrats on the :bfp: Daisy01! :happydance:
> 
> I have no symptoms at all now, apart from feeling a bit sick and like I'm coming down with a cold, was exhaused yesterday and feeling tired today. Boobs are only sore when I press down on them, I'm thinking at 11dpo I'd have more symptoms if I was pregnant :(

My symptoms have all gone too, when are you going to test??? Do you usually have more symptoms before AF?


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## EllaMom2B

ButterflyC said:


> EllaMom2B said:
> 
> 
> Hi Butterfly... I was pg once before -- a year ago (didn't stick) -- and my earliest, clearest symptom (pun intended) was brilliant skin! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I'm 10 dpo, I think? (How does everyone know so surely?) :bfn:s -- two -- on FRER. Yes, I'm a POAS addict and tests were my xmas present to myself. Looks like I won't have anything else under the tree -- or, more importantly, in my oven. No symptoms, nothing, FRER white as snow. :cry:
> 
> Thanks Ellamom....I think I recall having good skin with my DD, but that was SO long ago now I can't remember any of the symptoms properly that happened this early...apart from thinking I should "feel" different, but I never did...not until baby started to move later on. All I do know is that usually before AF I breakout in spots, usually on my chin, but nothing so far....but I don't want to read too much into it...I still have a couple of days to go till AF due!!
> 
> I have ordered some more tests, like you say, as a present to myself!!!!....why not, thats what I say!! Booooo to your BFN tests, how many dpo are you?? Don't give up!Click to expand...

I think -- think? -- I'm 10 dpo? I'm actually having a hard time with the whole OV thing (don't use opks, only check CM). I came off the pill in Sept, had two 30-day cycles, then 27 days. So Dec. 8 - 12 = CD 11 -15, and that seemed right, with one day of EWCM and a very noisy tummy (tmi, sorry) seeming to signal OV. 

Early symptoms the first time were the super-great skin, plus really veiny (.)(.) around 12dpo, but didn't hurt until 16dpo or so. I just don't feel anything at all unusual this time, and my skin is poo!


----------



## ButterflyC

:bfn::bfn: today.....not my month again...

onwards to next month!!!:thumbup:


----------



## EllaMom2B

But you're only 12 dpo, Butterfly. Still early!!!! You're not out until AF shows, right?


----------



## inkdchick

babyhopes10 said:


> heya :flower: just wondering if anyone lese was 7-8 dpo and wanted tp symptom spot :haha:
> 
> not long now till we can test :happydance::happydance:
> 
> sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for a lovely xmas bubba :baby::baby:

Hi my name is tina and i am 8dpo and started a 4dpo with really sore nipples and peeing loads, and cramping on and off since. yesterday started to feel a little sicky but mainly really tired :sleep: and get really tired walking around shopping which i can normally do without stopping for hours LOL just wondered if you have had the same


----------



## RedRose19

ButterflyC said:


> :bfn::bfn: today.....not my month again...
> 
> onwards to next month!!!:thumbup:

hey hun :hugs: keep up with the PMA :) your early yet it cud just be too early 

xxxx

Daisy congrats on :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, hope your day is better than mine so far- DH and I got into a big scrap last night and I couldnt bring myself to test this morning, for fear of a BFN and also wouldnt want to wreck the excitement if i was....agghh Men hey? hopefully things will smooth over today, I will test tomorrow morn for sure as I will be 12 dpo. Its hard to type right now b/c my cat is all over me...lol.
How is everyone this morning? babyhopes have you tested, how are you feeling? MrsHuse, Butterfly? 
Congrats on your BFP Daisy, we are hoping this is a lucky thread for all of us.
Tina welcome to the thread, symptoms sound good, I think everyone is so different so hard to say. Keep us posted.
look forward to hearing from everyone
xx
Britt


----------



## RedRose19

inkdchick said:


> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> heya :flower: just wondering if anyone lese was 7-8 dpo and wanted tp symptom spot :haha:
> 
> not long now till we can test :happydance::happydance:
> 
> sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for a lovely xmas bubba :baby::baby:
> 
> Hi my name is tina and i am 8dpo and started a 4dpo with really sore nipples and peeing loads, and cramping on and off since. yesterday started to feel a little sicky but mainly really tired :sleep: and get really tired walking around shopping which i can normally do without stopping for hours LOL just wondered if you have had the sameClick to expand...


well i too have been really tired lately... needing to go to the bed early. 

well ladies im 12 dpo today no brown cm.. or any spotting :happydance::happydance: no blood so looks like it could of been IB .. im so nervous.. i dont wanna get my hopes up but i cant help it :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

ohhhhh how exciting. :thumbup: When are you testing, when are you testing?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
are you 12 dpo today?
FX'd hon


----------



## RedRose19

yep 12dpo today and i feel so excited.. i got a tiny bit of blood at 10 dpo and brown cm 11 dpo.. nothing today.. i got a few cramps.. 

im not testing till xmas day.. if i can wait that long lol


----------



## RedRose19

i hope u get that bfp hun.. sorry u and OH had a fight.. im sure when u see bfp everything will be better :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

wow, now thats will power, i would be sooo testing soon. :)

thanks for the kind words, no worries, we are both very passionate strong people, he just left the house and didnt say anything lol, i'm sure by later in the day it will be fine.
I am definitely going to test tomorrow, but soooo scared of a BFN
Baby dust everyone


----------



## inkdchick

babyhopes10 said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes10 said:
> 
> 
> heya :flower: just wondering if anyone lese was 7-8 dpo and wanted tp symptom spot :haha:
> 
> not long now till we can test :happydance::happydance:
> 
> sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: for a lovely xmas bubba :baby::baby:
> 
> Hi my name is tina and i am 8dpo and started a 4dpo with really sore nipples and peeing loads, and cramping on and off since. yesterday started to feel a little sicky but mainly really tired :sleep: and get really tired walking around shopping which i can normally do without stopping for hours LOL just wondered if you have had the sameClick to expand...
> 
> 
> well i too have been really tired lately... needing to go to the bed early.
> 
> well ladies im 12 dpo today no brown cm.. or any spotting :happydance::happydance: no blood so looks like it could of been IB .. im so nervous.. i dont wanna get my hopes up but i cant help it :happydance:Click to expand...

me too we dont want to get our hopes up but wish you all the best of luck and hope we all get our BFP's for christmas we all deserve it. My back is so sore now and boobs are tingly even more, but still cramping like af is about to rear her head everytime i go to the loo. JUST WANT TO KNOW FOR DEFO but am going to have to wait . i am a 24 day cycle and its due on 27th dec but will try and wait til 31st new year celebration i hope ......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## samola84

Congrats on the BFP's ladies.. :dust: to the rest of us to get ours soon.

My diarrhea in a little less now but nausea has started.. my face broke out like a teen ager last week and now my face is clearing up but its suuuuuper dry...
Tons of watery CM. tingly sensation in my boobs. And Im feeling paranoid and nervousness in my tummy its really weird. 

Last night I was soo tired I was up so early and I didnt go to bed till 3 am and when I finally fell asleep I woke up 15 minutes later scared and paranoid.. Its sooo weird..


----------



## ineedaseed

im out, on to next month! xxx


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Welcome to all the New Ones Tina and Inkdchick!

Britt...sorry about the fight. DH and I had one of those 1am "discussions" too sometimes he can just be very insensitive and I'm very sensititive so I have to put him back in place. So it happens....still hoping for a BFP from you soon.

Babyhopes...WHOOHOO...no more bleeding hopefully for the next 9 months either! :happydance:

Lilly...howdy!

Indeed...sorry about AF finding you! Don't feel bad I'll probably be joining you soon so on to next month! 

Butterfly girl, blah it is still to early to count yourself out she ain't here and you are just as much in this as anyone else!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

And as for me...well sxs are starting to fade so I know she's on her way. I always get really good sxs but then around 12-13dpo they start dropping off and start to get replaced by the "usual" AF sxs which is why I never test early. I'm gonna try to stay positive but....I'm looking seriously into IVY treatments at the first of the year because it's been over 2 years and well, its just not happening for me so...c'est la vie!


----------



## mrshuse8pound

bump


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun im sure you will get that bfp soon i got my Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies, how are you today? any new updates? Babyhopes I see your ticker is showing one day left only, fx'd. Have you tested yet?
Well here is my update and not a great one:
tested this morning with a FRER at 12dpo and BFN!!
So sad, that line from a couple days ago on a cheaper test must have been an evap.
DH keeps saying "wait til AF is due" but I'm not sure I can be that positive. I have read a ton of women on this forum getting their BFP's at 12 days usually. agggh.
no new symptoms, still lots of wet cm and cervix is high today but that seems to change t/o the day.
Look forward to hearing from you
xx


----------



## RedRose19

hun with my last pregnancy i didn get a bfp till i was nearly 2 weeks late LOL
im sorry about bfn but your not out till af shows..

nope ive not tested yet.. im not gonna till xmas day.. im cramping today.. but still no af.. sore bbs... and i woke up feeling sicky, dizzy and bad headache... i hope all is ok

my mom found out im ttc again after the mc cuz she saw the test and keeps trying to get me to test early... :dohh: im like nooo mom ill wait its only 5 more days lol shes so impatient :haha:


----------



## Britt11

I know what is with moms hey?? We were over for dinner last week and she was like "whats going on why arent you drinking wine" and freaking out, perhaps i'm a lush and not drinking is too wierd for everyone...lol Anyway i just said taking precautions and laying off the alcohol for awhile, she was like so are you???? and i said i wouldnt know for at least 2 weeks, she called me 2 days later and was like "so?.....any news?" lol...
good for you for waiting. I was so upset seeing the test i might wait til Tuesday or Wed morning, not sure, its hard. what a waste of money though hey? Thx for the reassurance on the late BFP you encountered, it seems sometimes on this forum that everyone tests +ve early.
FX'd hope your symptoms are pregger symptoms. Are they similar to when you conceived last time?
xx
Britt


----------



## RedRose19

well hun i heard that if you have concieved a boy it can take longer to show on a test LOL i dunno how true that is i think cuz of the HCG goes up quicker in girls... :shrug: 
also some women there HCG just doesnt filter into the urine as quick i had to get bloods done lol

i really hope you get a bfp hun :hugs: i got everything crossed for you.. the best symptom is that no af :) thats always a good sign


----------



## Britt11

ahhh your such a sweetie Babyhopes, that is seriously one of the most uplifting comments I have read. Thanks so much, I hope we both get a BFP at the same time!!
Fx'd
hugs
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

your very welcome.. BIG :hugs: 

once we both get our bfp we can be bump buddies if you like the more the merrier i think :D


----------



## Britt11

absolutely, would love that! :)


----------



## RedRose19

thats great :)..

i got another little bit of brown cm... :( i hope its not AF slowly making an appearance.. i would hate that..


----------



## bubulix

Got my fingers and toes crossed for you babyhopes10 - your post about your shoulder was one of my symptoms which was one of the first posts I read on this website.

All the best for this month xxx


----------



## Britt11

Brown CM is good! it can happen for a week of more. FX'd Babyhopes, that nasty :witch: better stay away!!
Lots and lots of


----------



## Britt11

:dust:Baby dust...lol...missed that part


----------



## RedRose19

really..?? brown cm is a good thing?? 

thanks for the PMA hun its great... 

how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Britt11

yes, a lot of women who are newly pregs have it around the time you are. I was talking with my sister last week and she said she had that like 2 days before AF was due when she was pregs with my niece. :thumbup:
I dont have that, but I had very light pink cm on 3/4 dpo and day 5 and 6...which I never had before, if I dont get a BFP this cycle, going to get that checked out because there could be something wrong. Seems awfully early for any IB at that time, but who knows right? 
Doing okay, very bloated tonight and gasey...lol DH has gone to the other room. :haha:
I have a bad headache right now, but i get those from time to time.
(.)(.)'s do seem bigger, and aerolas for sure and DH thought they were darker, but who knows, he is probably trying to apease me, he is tired of me harassing him to symptom spot lol... tomorrow is 13dpo....hoping for something.
How are you feeling tonight?
hugs


----------



## RedRose19

ohhhh thanks so much uv given me soo much hope now :happydance: :happydance:
yeah hun it cud of been early IB or maybe u ov earlier than u though.. you never know.. sounds very promising for you... i really do hope this is it for us both... :hugs: i dunno how much longer i can go lol i just wanna be preggo now...

ohh thats another thing... im so gassy tonight and yesterday... :blush: is that also a good sign?


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@babyhopes oh yes brown cm is "good" or at least better than pink. pink spotting generally always means AF is coming or at least with me. 
@Britt oh you are too funny. I had gas the other night and DH was SO NOT HAPPY with me :rofl:. Oh well, I just said "Now you know how I feel smelling you ALL the time." He's banned me from tooting around him but I do anyway and just blame it on the cat :shrug: *wasn't me*

I'm doing good today. I'm 14dpo and tomorrow will be 15dpo and no sign of the :witch: just yet. I have been checking my cm today (with a q-tip that's sterile and safer than my finger) and NO pink! Hmmm????? So I'm actually starting to think it could be....


----------



## RedRose19

ohhhh sounds very promising...

:rofl: about the gas.. you ladies make me laugh so much.. i actually havent infront of oh b4.. :blush: but he does all the time in front of me...lol


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Well ladies I'm OUT!

Just went to the bathroom and got pink CM and cramps starting so she will be here in the morning. Onto Cycle #28 and moving to the LTTC boards since now I'm probably looking at IVF as my only option!!!

:dust: to the rest of you gals and I got Fx for everyone!!!


----------



## elixir

7 dpo and no symptoms yet:( boobies not sore, no nausea. just flu and lethargy because of it! i really really want my boobs to hurt and some nausea so i hv some hope......


----------



## PixieLuv

Well I am 8dpo today and over the weekend, I was very nauseous, extremely tired, had cramps, a headache for 2 days and light brownish/pinkish cm just once when i wiped....
now this morning all my symptoms are gone. I don't know what to think. :wacko:


----------



## Britt11

sorry to hear that MrsHuse, I had a tiny bit of pink cm too but I am refusing to give up this cycle, I so want this to be my cycle. All the best to you hon, hope you get your BFP soon.
Pixieluv that sounds very promising.
Elixir- your boobs dont have to hurt to be pregs, most of my friends did not have that symptom.
Babyhopes were you at honey?
xx
Britt


----------



## RedRose19

heyyyy hun. :hugs: how are you?? good for you not giving up hope cuz its not over till shes here!!! :D. 

mrshuse8pound i hope af didnt arrive.. im really sorry if she did.. if not i wish u all the best and ill be checkin on to see how the ivf will go :hugs:

as for me.. im 14 dpo today no af............. 

sore bbs.. they have gone dark in colour.. also last night i got sick in my mouth and it was like acid.. and it keeps happening.. blah yucky.. when i think about it i heeve so bad..
i went to the bathroom as thought af was here but it was just alot of cm and it was browny still but no blood... 
only 4 days till testing :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

elixir and pixieluv welcome and best of luck ladies :hugs: i hope you get that bfp for new years :) both sound promising.. 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Britt11

ohhh yeah hon! sounds very positive Babyhopes, good for you! cant wait to hear about your BFP!
My cervix is still very soft and fairly high and lots of wet cm, that is the confusing part. (.)(.)'s are definitely bigger and seem darker too as well, which is odd, but could be AF symptom. I had a small bout of nausea yesterday afternoon, but i have woken up each morning feeling great with no nausea so that part is probably unrelated to anything.
Oh girls, I really wanted this to be my cycle but starting to face reality it just may not be. 
Back to work today but I am working from the home office this month which is nice. Hopefully I wont be on BNB too much today....lol
FX'd all


----------



## EllaMom2B

oooh babyhopes, so exciting! FX for you! And for us all!

:dust:

Around 11 dpo today (I think) w/ AF due xmas. Crampy on and off, lots of sticky CM. But no bigger (.)(.) or anything else exciting. Won't test today, since I've blown $$$ on BFNs the past two days.

Just not feeling it this month, but can't help wishing...


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun its ok your not out :hugs: please keep the pma hun.. 

i keep thinking the same... but then tell my self to keep positive.. cuz the new year will be agreat one :hugs: am here for you to vent hun xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

EllaMom2B said:


> oooh babyhopes, so exciting! FX for you! And for us all!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Around 11 dpo today (I think) w/ AF due xmas. Crampy on and off, lots of sticky CM. But no bigger (.)(.) or anything else exciting. Won't test today, since I've blown $$$ on BFNs the past two days.
> 
> Just not feeling it this month, but can't help wishing...

:dust: :dust: keep chin up hun... :hugs::hugs: not out till she comes..


----------



## ButterflyC

Hi guys,

how is everyone doing??

Im just getting some cramping (but only when I sit forward) and bbs a bit hurty on and off today....usual PMS signs....cervix medium and weirdly firmish, no more cm than usual...so nothing very exciting to report!!!!

Im just waiting for :witch: as usual and had a nice delivery of tests through the letterbox this morning ready for testing next month!!!:thumbup:

Where are all your :bfp:???? Britt???? anyone else???


----------



## RedRose19

did u test again hun?? i think you sud test again...


----------



## ButterflyC

Think i'll give it till Christmas Eve...see if the:witch: gets to me before Santa!!!!:haha::haha::haha:

U ok babyhopes??


----------



## Britt11

Hey Butterfly I had a BFN at 13dpo aggh, but AF is not due til the 23rd, I'm not giving up hope!! :) keep you updated lovely ladies.
Cant wait to hear of the BFPs!!


----------



## ButterflyC

hey Britt....Boooooo to:bfn: keep ya chin up!...when are you going to test again or are you going to see if AF comes?


----------



## Britt11

thanks Butterfly! yeah right, me wait?? :) I will be testing tomorrow morning at 14dpo. The :witch: better stay away this month!! 
when are you testing? i see you are CD29
xx


----------



## ButterflyC

Oooooh....exciting, let us know how you get on asap!!!!!! feeling ok??

Yea I normally have 29/30 day cycles, they seem to have lengthend since I had my DD as I used to be 28 day every month! Think my luetal phase has lengthend slightly to 15 days....but what do I know really, seems this baby making malarky has a mind of its own, you think you have figured it out then it goes and does something weird!!!

I am eating far too much today though, so rekon the witch is on her way!!!


----------



## RedRose19

yep im ok thanks... feeling so tired now thhough... im feeling so sick tonight... and this feeling of... that im prob not preg and getting my hopes up for no reason... :( i dunno why im feeling so down... i went ffrom very excted to thinking well maybe im not...

ladies your both gonna get a bfp im sure.. i got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## ButterflyC

Oh no, dont be down babyhopes...have you tested??...feeling sick is good!!

Thanks...we shall see, although not feeling hopeful after 2 BFN!!


----------



## RedRose19

no not tested yet... and my bbs are so sore... they are so sore to touch...


----------



## LillyFleur

Edited.


----------



## RedRose19

awww im sorry about af showing :( boo 

:dust: for next cycle hun xxx


----------



## poppysgirl3

i am 8dpo today with sore, dark boobs, getting really hot for no reason (making me nauseus) and just feel very tired and emotional...going to test on xmas


----------



## RedRose19

i think im out :cry: pink cm just now.. :cry:


----------



## EllaMom2B

What's going on Babyhopes? Keep me updated! I still have my fingers crossed for you (and toes and everything else)!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, mind if I ask how you know your CD? Are you charting or temping? Me, I'm guessing, and I fear I'm guessing wrong!

Still crampy, but that's just my IBS, alas, since it's only after I eat. No other symptoms. Nada. If I'm still around 29/30 days, :witch: will show on Christmas. Blah.

How are you Britt?

I'm holding out hope for everyone! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i think im out or will be out 2mor :( the brown cm is turning to pink.. i think soon af will show...


----------



## Whiteys

Hey guys, im i think 10dpo today..of course have poas every day for the last 3 days and of course BFN..... surely i should be able to test P at 10DPO?? i have run out of tests now...sorry to be gross...but can you bottle urine and test from bottle....its snowing out and i wanna test my first urine so will have to get one tomorrow?? x


----------



## EllaMom2B

I'm sending mean, evil, hateful thoughts to that witch to keep her away from you, babyhopes. But if not this month, then we can go through next cycle together... hopes will come true!

Whiteys, 10 dpo is early to test. Most seem to get a BFP at 12 dpo or later, and plenty of girls don't test positive until 14dpo +. So there's nothing sure or certain about any of this! Rather than bottle and test, better (imo) to wait a day or two and test again. Believe me... I've been testing like a fiend since 8 dpo with $100 in :bfn:s.

:dust:


----------



## Whiteys

i wanna wait....but...i'll admit, im pessamistic about getting a BFP period....excuse the pun. So i dont get too down beat at the BFN's...i have a little extra $ so am thinking...it'll be kinda fun to test in the car in the carpark of the pharmacist....makes for an interesting...hey where were you when you found out story... lol..well the story goes.. i had a bottle and...


----------



## EllaMom2B

Ha ha! I actually tested in the store loo once! 

Too tired of :bfn:s, though, and already spent my xmas $.

Fingers crossed for you! When you do test again, be sure to post! (When would :witch: show? Not that she will!)


----------



## Whiteys

Well i think Xmas eve...poss Xmas day.... i have to keep testing early though....as otherwise i wont have time to run out and get anything I love my Dad for OH for xmas to unwrap!! lol i know im such a loser! he keeps rubbing my tummy singing stick little beanie! lol


----------



## mrshuse8pound

@Britt sorry about the :bfn: keep testing
@babyhopes...pink CM! OH BOO!!!! She better keep the *&%(* away from you!!!
@EllaMom....keep testing! it's coming
@Lilly...sorry about :witch: she got me today today. I NEVER spot so I knew it was her.

This cycle has been super mild and super low flow. I know I'm NOT pregnant but I hate these type where it goes so slow and I still feel all the premenstral hormones in my body! I would much rather it go BAM and all come out and hurt like heck than drag on with two drops here.....two drops there....stop....oh, no wait....1 drop now.

WTH?!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Oh I'm sorry Hun... what a drag -- literally! But you're moving on to the next cycle, even if it feels slow. Around when do you usually OV? Time to start planning some horizontal dancing!

You're sweet to hold out hope for me! Thanks! I'll test again Wednesday, when OH comes home from a trip abroad. Think AF will show on Xmas or the day after. It's only my 4th month off b/c pills (was on for 20 years) so still learning the signs and figuring out my typical cycle length. I'm not hopeful, but grateful others are thinking good thoughts for me!


----------



## RedRose19

bleeding has stopped for now... im gonna test 2mor thou cuz it wasnt normal af blood.. im worried about m/c again... ill let you know about 2mor..
i feel so nervous


----------



## EllaMom2B

Could just be spotting!!! I think m/c would have seemed normal or even heavy. Can you get in to see the dr?

I'm thinking good thoughts for you! Somehow I believe this is your month!!

Deep breaths... worrying won't change anything... focus on what you know! BFPs!!! And spotting can be completely totally normal in a perfectly healthy pregnancy. I'm gonna keep believing for you, if you don't mind!:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Babyhopes I have everything crossed for you! It could just be normal pregnancy spotting, lots of women get it. Let us know how you make out tomorrow hon.
Positive vibes
xx Britt


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun ive been holding in my pee since 11 ish and think if i stay up i will test b4 i go to sleep.. they say holding it in for 4 hours is like fmu??


----------



## Britt11

:dust:to you hon!
i'm hoping this is it for you. How are you feeling? any new symptoms? hopefully no witch symptoms at all. Stay away :witch:
happy thoughts :thumbup:
Britt


----------



## Cafferine

It felt like i had a low cervix during BDing last night. I don't know as much as you lot about that though but if it feels like he can't go in as deep as he can usually with out hitting the cervix then I'm guessing i'm out!


----------



## ButterflyC

Babyhopes how you doing?

Britt...you tested yet????

Ella - you asked me bout my CD....I dont temp, just chart so it may be off by a day either way, but I'm pretty sure when I ovulated as I have cramps etc...

As for me....still no AF.....YET!!


----------



## ButterflyC

Cafferine, I think your cervix can even change at different times of the day I think so its not terribly reliable to base anything on....!....fingers x'd for you...as people keep telling me, you are not out until:witch:shes her ugly face!!


----------



## RedRose19

i tested today.. its very faint line... but im not sure... its in the preg test gallery..


----------



## ButterflyC

I saw a line babyhopes....I really hope this one sticks for you!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun.. i cant help but feel so emotional about this... i hope its not a evap line.. im so nervous...


----------



## EllaMom2B

It's a line!


----------



## Jenttc#2

Hi ladies! May I join all of you on this crazy, exciting stressful journey? I found this site last night. one of the best ones yet! I read all the posts and Im super attached already, lol 
heres my story- my hubby and i have been trying to conceive since we got married in August this year. and of course im hoping this is the month. I am in the tww now. grrr, lol I tryed an opk for the first time ever this cycle and got a + on tues morning the 15th od dec. we bd all week and a few days before the +. now I am having all sorts of feelings- sensitive bbs, tons of gas (tmi, lol) nausea, tiredness, tons of funky feeling cramps and a feeling like there is pressure in my gut. very uncomfortable! right now i keep burping up acid like stuff and its annoying, lol i do chart on a diff site for the last 4 months. i do have a reg 28 day cycle and came off bc in august after about 10 yrs with not gettting a break for af. ok i talk to much. i will stop now, lol


----------



## Jenttc#2

oh, and babyhopes, i saw the line!!! test again soon to make sure. i would use a digital test so there is no guessing. but CONGRATS!!!! lots of sticky sticky baby dust to you and everyone trying!!
btw, i got goosiebumps and tears when i saw the line after reading all the past posts!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hi Jen! Welcome!

When are you going to test? I came off b/c in Sept. after 20 years (I'm OLD :dohh:) and was lucky enough to have _fairly_ regular cycles right away. Not feeling it this month, though. :cry:

Here's to your very, very short stay on the TTC boards! I hope to see you in 1st tri with Penguin and babyhopes and Britt and everyone else!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh, going to the pregnancy test gallery!!


----------



## Britt11

Jenttc2, we could be twins! Seriously, I got married in August, have been trying to conceive since then, have been on BCP for about 14 years non-stop (went on it quite young for bad periods), well one break when i was like 22 for 6 months. I also have a 28 regular cycle (i was regular right away after d/c'ng the pill). Technically this is our 4th cycle, I have shown +ve opk's each cycle. i have all fx'd for us. How many DPO are you?
Butterfly, hon, whats going on? things are sounding promising....have you tested????? :test:
Ellamom2B how are you doing today?
Babyhopes, I already commented on your update on the test gallery, congrats Momma! :) yeah 2nd one on this lucky thread.

Here is my update, and its a wierd one:
okay so 14dpo and BFN this morning, but not overly upset as i accidentally flooded the test, I dont think i have ever held my pee so long..lol Anyway, if AF doesnt show tomorrow i will test again.
Here is the wierd thing, surely a test would show +ve by now is my thought, but i have absolutley zero AF symptoms at the moment too. Also my aeroloas are quite dark, DH commented on that this morning, hugh? oh and very wet cm, which is unlike just before AF. I realize I may be grasping at straws lol...as most women get their BFP at 12dpo or earlier, but who knows right! its not over until the :witch: arrives and she better stay away :)
:dust:


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun thanks again, have u tried peeing in a cup and holding the test in it??? no flooding and might get a better result... thats what i did this morning... :hugs: it really does sound promising i got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Britt11

hey no, but thats a good idea. i will do that tomorrow.
No problem, pregnancy is definitely scary but so worth it in the end, you will be fine
yeah, still feeling good about this month not sure why, hopefully its good intuition and not denial :)


----------



## ButterflyC

Britt...I dont dare....yet!!...going to wait a few more days for AF...have a feeling she is just around the corner!

Ha ha I flooded my last test too, but still taking it as BFN. I knowe what you mean though, I kinda figure I would have tested positive by now if I was pregnant. I got a line straight away with my DD at approx 14/15 dpo. Im really hoping the witch stays away for you!

Ive posted on your test thread but babyhopes want to say again, congrats girl!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... im still spotting on an off tho... i cant help but just feel miserable about it...


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies,
FX'd for you Butterfly :thumbup:
Babyhopes, I think its normal to feel the way you do but I really think your okay.
Here is my update honies:
and please, I am not upset suprisingly so dont feel bad for me. AF just got me, can you believe it? :) so much for my intuition, technically its a day early but i was one day late last cycle (took B6 and never again) so really its totally on time.
Here is why I am not upset, girls I was on BCP for soooo long because of really bad periods ect...when I was young, I have only had a few periods being off the pill and they were so light and light pink with no cramps i knew my cycle probably hasnt adjusted. Well, i have very bad cramps all of a sudden now and fairly heavy bleeding (last month was super pink and light) so this is how I remembered it when i was younger. Cramps and a bad AF is actually a good thing, lol, have been waiting for this. 
also here is something else strange, as much as i felt i was my sister who lives in the other side of the country felt I was not- I was like thanks sis! Anyway, she is VERY intuitive, would hate to use the psychic word, but she kind of is. Anyway, she said to me (even when i was convinced I was) that she saw 2 cycles for me. so I am hopefull for next month, hopefully because the following i am overseas for a week right at O time without DH :cry:
anyway, girls I am going to still check for your updates on your BFPs. I am suprised how okay I am this month, but i really am. I will be having that glass of Pinot Grigio at Christmas.
:hugs:


----------



## fairydust1984

hi ladies 

i think i am 8-9 dpo i stopped my pill on 3rd dec and had loads of ewcm around 9th -10th bd loads between 10-14th so i think i may be 8-9 dpo i have th efollowing prganancy symtoms 

bloated tummy
headache 
smell more sensitive
dry heaving ( heaving but no sick)
bigger boobies

but tested today and BFN feel really dishartened as not sure why af has not arrived as always really regular with bt bleeds

fingerrs crossed

xx


----------



## ButterflyC

Thanks Britt!

Bless you, glad you are feeling positive about things and I'm sure next month with definitely be the month! Go for it....why not have two glasses!!!!!...it is christmas after all!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

Britt - if I could buy you a glass of wine right now (hell, a bottle!) I would!!!! Come along with me to 2010, and we'll watch over babyhopes in the meantime! She can pave the way for us, and we'll all be happy mommies in the fall!!!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

No feeling miserable, babyhopes. PMA! PMA! PMA! You deserve to be happy... let yourself be excited! It's ok!


----------



## bubulix

I'm out too - it was only my first cycle though so I can't really complain and as it's been said atleast I can drink at XMAS and New Year!


----------



## Jenttc#2

Ella, i will prob test next week around new years if i can wait that long! lol
Britt, i am around 5-6 dpo. i got my first positive last tuesday, and checked again wed and was still +. and since i checked with fmu, i assume it could have been + mondy night. i used cbed opk and they say you can test anytime of day. so we will see. i will test next week. i have taken probably 100 tests since we started ttc so im gona TRY to wait it out. today my lower back started hurting, but i was on my feet all day. now im having cramps which i have had since O. but i feel really tired so early in the day lately and im ready for bed by 8pm it seems. but i get my hoped up all the time and start imagining things too im sure. when are you gona test? BBD TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Jenttc#2

Britt, sorry just read back a page and realized that you got a visit from AF. sorry to hear. I have had regular heavy afs since going off the pill and now im getting used to the signs of my body again. ugghh why cant men go thru some of our monthly stuff for us? lol


----------



## Britt11

Hey Jenn, no worries at all hon. At least it came on time like clockwork. Its really heavy like I used to remember it and the first time I have had cramps too, you know its also possible that something initally took as well but not strong enough, who knows right?
How long have you been off the pill and TTC hon?
next month will be cycle #5 for me, hoping something happens soon, but I am sooo not going to symptom spot next month at all, will probably lay off BNB during the entire 2ww actually :)
FX'd for you
xx


----------



## RedRose19

britt im sorry af came... :( but it also means your ovulating now... and next cycle you will catch that eggy for sure... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so.. blah sick... i think its from being in and out of the cold...


----------



## Jenttc#2

hey britt. i got married on sat.aug. 8th and went off the pill that next friday. i got a light period in sept, and heavy ones oct, nov and dec. i am due for af around or on new years day. yay me! lol hopefully she wont show. i have had cramps every day since O and i know it is way to soon for af symptoms. so not sure what it is. its all a waiting game now. i HATE the 2ww, hehe


----------



## ButterflyC

erm.....no AF yet!!?!?!??!?!?!!?:shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: yayyyy hun :test: lol i think you sud test... im so excited.. maybe we can be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## Jenttc#2

So today I woke up and felt real gaggy. now i have slight crampy feelings.hmmm i might test this weekend since it will be around 5 days till expected af. im so eager to test now! i might go buy a supply of tests today since during the holidays the store will be closed and we are getting some really nasty weather for the next few days.


----------



## Jenttc#2

babyhopes, how are you doing? feeling ok?


----------



## ButterflyC

babyhopes....eeek I dont dare, I know it will be :bfn: I just know it!...right, well I might test in a bit, having a nice cuppa to help things along the way! Did think about my two :bfn: and I did test both later in the day so maybe there wasnt enough hormone???...or could just be simply that I'm a bit late, could just be having a longer cycle, it has been known for a 31/32 cycle...but....it might just be a :bfp:!?!?!?

Jen, Im ttc number 2 too, let us know how testing goes!!!


----------



## ButterflyC

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I have a faint line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterflyC

I do have a line!!!!!....its a:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## RedRose19

:wohoo: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i knew it!!!!!!!!!! im so happy for you woohoo


----------



## RedRose19

Jenttc#2 said:


> babyhopes, how are you doing? feeling ok?

yeah im feeling ok.. sicky today.. if i eat smell or look at some things i feel sick lol 


how are you feeling today?


----------



## ButterflyC

Thanks!!! Im in shock!!!!....I was so convinced I wasnt I had two glasses of wine last night...oops! Least I've got a present for OH this Christmas! Do you know exactly when you ovulated and so when you concieved babyhopes?????


----------



## RedRose19

no i dont know exactly.. sorry... why?? i got ewcm on the 8th of dec.. but i got dull ov pains 3 days later... so im between 15-12 dpo now


----------



## ButterflyC

Just wondering if you know your exact-ish conception date. I was EWCM 5th/6th/7th and OV cramps Sunday 6th and Monday 7th and we BD 5th and 6th. Had a really strong urge to get OH into bed Sat evening, (TMI I know!) so as soon as our DD was in bed I usherd him into the bedroom!!:haha::haha::haha: quick!! That was the basis of us conceiving this time, bascially that I REALLY listened to my body!....so weird its actually worked!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

our bodies are amazing bodies... ladies i mean :haha: im so glad you listen to your body :winkwink: im in chatroom if u wanna have a chat?


----------



## Britt11

yeah!!!!! way to go Butterfly, that is awesome news!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats to both of you guys, but you better save a third spot because I will be joining you next month
so nice to see:thumbup:
xoxo Britt


----------



## ButterflyC

Thanks Britt!!!!....cant wait for you to join us!!!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

I'm SO HAPPY for you, Butterfly!!!!!! 

Gimme some hope: how long were you TTC? Anything new or different this month?

Congrats!!!! Merry xmas!!!!


----------



## EllaMom2B

(Can I have a spot with you too, Britt?)


----------



## ButterflyC

Thanks Ellamom....I hope for all you guys that 2010 is definitely your year and you have the best start to your year with a BFP in a months time!!!

...we have probably been ttc for about 3-4 months, but we were just trying to time it right more than anything....I hadn't gone back on the pill since my DD was born. The two times I have conceived (my DD and now!) I have gone on "instinct" and had sex when I felt I really wanted it, like when my body was telling me to (I know that sounds a bit hippy!) and also lay still and put my legs up for about 10 mins after! OH thought this was a bit weird!!!....hahaha...obviously worked though!

....we BD 5th and 6th and I'm pretty sure I ovulated 6/7th Dec as had cramps then so assume little spermy met little eggy somewhere around the 8th?!...if I understand all this correctly?!...bizzare!...but amazing!

You girls have all been brill on here!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

yes Ella, we are soooo joinging them next month. Thanks for giving the advice Butterfly, it really helps and gives us hope. Legs in air next month it is, lol!! I hope it happens next month as the following i am overseas during O time without DH :(
girls, lets seriously all keep in touch. I am going to be on BNB less during the 2ww becasue i think i stressed myself out a bit too much symptom spotting, but thats 2 weeks away!! :)
positive vibes


----------



## RedRose19

> Legs in air next month it is

:rofl: 

also if you bd just b4 your going to sleep.. you can bd and just stay lying down and go to sleep till morning that way the spermies have lots of time to reach where they need to.. dont sit up or anything after bd.. just lie there :haha: 
this is what we did last cycle... or put a pillow under your hips will bd then sleep if its comfortable..:D


----------



## RedRose19

ella and britt your both next to get a bfp!! :hugs: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Britt11

good advice and that makes sense, will try that too!!
hugs,


----------



## Jenttc#2

YAY!! Congrats!!! I tried the whole legs in the air after bd this cycle so hopefully it works for me too! lol 
sooo.....i went and bought 2 boxes of pg tests today. cbed, and equate earlys. hopefully in the next week i can get a bfp. im getting stressed trying. in health ed way back in high school they made it sound like if you looked at a man you would wind up preggers. not so true i guess haha!


----------



## Jenttc#2

babyhopes10 said:


> Jenttc#2 said:
> 
> 
> babyhopes, how are you doing? feeling ok?
> 
> yeah im feeling ok.. sicky today.. if i eat smell or look at some things i feel sick lol
> 
> 
> how are you feeling today?Click to expand...


im ok. just seems like lots of cramps and lots of gas lately. and my back is achy on and off. and im getting a little nervous and excited cuz i want to test so bad, but know its wayyy to early yet. i will test on sunday or monday if i can wait:nope:


----------



## EllaMom2B

Let's definitely keep in touch? Please? I can understand backing off during the 2ww but I think maybe we can help each other tune in, like Butterfly recommends. I fear I'm missing OV time somehow...

Anyway, I'm so so so happy for you both, Butterfly and babyhopes!!!! And Jan is our month for sure, Britt. My OH is gone in Feb and April, so we need a bean now!

Hugs to everyone... and thanks for all the positivity. I can get really, really down about all this, esp. since I'm ttc #1 at 38 -- so your notes mean a lot to me. 

Okay, Britt, let's drink!

-Ella


----------



## Jenttc#2

EllaMom2B said:


> Let's definitely keep in touch? Please? I can understand backing off during the 2ww but I think maybe we can help each other tune in, like Butterfly recommends. I fear I'm missing OV time somehow...
> 
> Anyway, I'm so so so happy for you both, Butterfly and babyhopes!!!! And Jan is our month for sure, Britt. My OH is gone in Feb and April, so we need a bean now!
> 
> Hugs to everyone... and thanks for all the positivity. I can get really, really down about all this, esp. since I'm ttc #1 at 38 -- so your notes mean a lot to me.
> 
> Okay, Britt, let's drink!
> 
> -Ella

Ella dont get down or stressed. it is gona be your time very soon, i feel it! stress can play a big part in a cycle. even if you think your not stressing. but i know its got to be hard not to. i will be here if you need someone to talk to. i know im new here but i have read so many forums and googled everything for the last few months. i just found this forum the other night and wished i would have found it so much sooner. everyone here seems so supportive and wonderful. and us women need other women to be supportive with cuz sometimes our guys just dont understand. or like my hubby says, it will happen when it happens! i hate when people say that, even though there is some truth to it i guess.and at the same time, he keeps saying i wish it would happen now...hurry up....lol but i want it now! lol granted i have a 9 yr old daughter already, this is just differnet for me cuz i never tracked my cylce or even thought about the signs or symptoms before. so in a way it is new to me. 
:thumbup:


----------



## mrshuse8pound

Sorry I've been MIA the past few days. My son flew out so I'm getting used to him being here and of course he wants all the MOMTIME so I can't be too mad at him.

Ahem..where to start.

@Butterfly...WHOHOO!!!! Congrats, congrats girl, congrats!!!!!!!! OMG!

@babyhopes.....Double CONGRATS!!!! Awesome to you and I knew you could do it now keep that PMA so that bean can stay sticky!

@Ella hello sweetie, how are you don't be stressed about TTC or anything related to it. Don't get down it happens to all of us. Girl it's been 27 cycles for me and STILL I"ve never had a BFP. Yes, I get mad and angry and jealous at times but then I realize God won't bless me with my new baby if I do not rejoice in the happy times of others!!! So after that I got a happy and positive attitude and I no longer get upset over the happy moments of others. Rather I get twice as happy because that means I'm one step closer to it being my time!

@Jenttc...hello and welcome to this thread, glad to have you here and contributing!!!!

@Britt....sorry AF found you. Welcome to my side of the 2ww and enjoy a glass of Merlot, on me!

As for me...CD3 still bleeding heavy. WTF is that all about. Yes I said WTF?! I posted some updates to a theory I have in my journal if you guys want to check it out....to much to write out here.


----------



## Jenttc#2

babyhopes. how many dpo were you when you took your hpt? i cant remember lol


----------



## Jenttc#2

to all you ladies who got your BFP, did you have annoying cramps from ovulation till BFP? i just had some real annoying af cramps, went to the potty to see if there was anything out of the ordinary, which there wasnt, and now they eased up a bit. i have had these kind of cramps since O. i wish i had an answer cuz af isnt due for 9 more days. stay away af!


----------



## RedRose19

sorry i was between 13-10 dpo... i think... not 100% i onlt went by ewcm and my pains...


----------



## Jenttc#2

ok thank you! how are you?


----------



## RedRose19

im actually very tired... and keep getting waves of sickness... but other than that im great thanks.. and you xxx

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Jenttc#2

im ok. just not feeliong very good. i have annoying cramps, sicky feeling in my tummy and a very little headache. think im gona go take me a hot bubble bath!


----------



## Jenttc#2

ok, so took my hot bath, and noticed around my nips is real pimply looking. eek! i know there are usually a few bumps, but whoa! looked like my nips were breakin out! sorry TMI!! now i feel like i ate a 10 course meal and fell sick to my tummy...like when you ate to much and want to vomit? ugghh, anyways, sorry for whining.


----------



## RedRose19

hiya ladies.. just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was :dust: :dust: 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES AND HAPPY NEW YEAR *

im going to the uk just after new years... its not often i get to go over... ill be going to the birmingham (sp?) area if anyone would like to meet up would be great :flower:

my parents surprised me with the ticket.. :D


----------



## Britt11

Hi Babyhopes,
have a great time and a wonderful Christmas too! Look forward to seeing your journal after the holidays :)
I am in Canada so a little ways away.... :) would have been nice though.
well, the cramps are getting less as of today, so thats a good thing. Hopefully 2010 is a good baby year for the rest of us.
Merry Christmas everyone and look forward to keeping in touch
xx
Britt:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RedRose19

merry christmas ladies.... thanks for all your support and i wish you the best year with ttc and alot of sticky beans :happydance:

britt :hugs: glad the cramps are going away... i remember getting af after a 100 days cycle omg it hurt.. it was like i got 4 cycles worth of pain in one period... i was in bed un able to move for the whole time lol... so i understand how u feel.. but at least it will be gone by 2mor?? :hugs: i hope u have a great day :hugs:

ladies im abit worried.. ive been walking all day... and i got home and the spotting had started again :cry: i was so stupid to be walking around .. but so many thing had to be done and i thought it wud be ok as long as i took it easy....
im testing 2mor and i hope to get two vry dark lines... fx...

have a great xmas day ladies.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenttc#2

i got another BFN this morning :( :( i used a clearblue digital test. not sure how early it detects. but i think i wont test until next week. today the bfn hit me pretty hard!


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun im sorry about your bfn... i hope u get an answer soon being in limbo is worse.. :hugs:


----------



## Jenttc#2

thanks! im gona try to wait it out. af will be due next week sometime. my chart got a little crazy this month. not exactly sure if af is due wed, fri or sat. it has been on saturdays since i quit the pill. but this cycle i started spotting on wed, thurs and got heavier fri night. so do i start af on fri? or wed? lol i ovulated a couple days early this month so i assume wed? confusing you yet? lol

enough about me....how are you doing? feeling ok? hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Jenttc#2

OMG! OMG! OMG! I got a faint positive this morning! I will retest tonight or in morning with a different brand though because the test i used has had alot of evaps before. but a very faint line showed up with in 30 seconds and i didnt have to put it under a light or squint, lol


----------



## Britt11

OMG, how exciting!!!!! yeah, what test did you use? if it came up in 30 secs probably not an evap but yeah do another one later for sure.
how many dpo are you hon?
fx'd
xx
How is babyhopes today? have been thinking about you, hope your okay hon
hugs


----------



## EllaMom2B

Omigod!! CONGRATS!!!!

Me? Just waiting for AF (it's CD 28). Bah humbug.


----------



## Jenttc#2

hey britt-thanks! i used an equate early result from walmart. i have been confused by those tests before. but i just went and bought some first response early result and got another faint positive!!!! i am about 10 dpo. i got my + opk on tues morn dec 15th. so i guess about 10dpo. we bd 2 days before that, morning of +, night of + and the next few days after. and i held my legs up for a few mins after each time, lol must have worked!

Ella-I hope AF stays far away!!!!


----------



## Jenttc#2

oh my goodness! i hope the fatigue goes away! i am so darn tired all i wanna do is sleep! ugghh and the uncomfortable pressure in my tummy....


----------



## handinhand

Hi I know this thread is super old, but I was hoping I could make it alive again. I was having dark yellow cm 5 dpo (almost brown) and 6 dpo. then on 7 dpo it turned orange. on 8 dpo it went back to light yellow in the early morning, now its 2:00pm on 8 dpo and the color is gone. my bbs are sore but not outragously so. I took a dollar tree test about an hour ago and it was a very faint positive. I'll take another in the morning. even though that will be 9 dpo i can't hold off any longer becasue i hate waiting. anyone else in this boat? I havn't been able to find much on orangey discharge at all on the web and i feel all alone :(

thanks girlz.


----------

